# Pike island walleye



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I went fishing for smallmouth yesterday out of stubenville and caught at least 5 walleye over 20" in 7' or under.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Shhhh.....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

NateS said:


> I went fishing for smallmouth yesterday out of stubenville and caught at least 5 walleye over 20" in 7' or under.



Hope you didn't keep all of them....


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

They were all returned to fight another day.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

What bait, and how were you fishing it?


----------

